# Anyone familiar with DTC P2431 or secondary air injection?



## efsiller (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, I have a MY 09 Jetta S, 2.5L, 43K miles. The CEL is on. I read for codes and P2431 (Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance Bank 1) is present.

The car runs fine, no harsh idle and the secondary air injection seems to work fine. In a cold start it stays rev for about a minute or so, can't tell if is different.

I erased the code and after two driving cycles it came back on.

Check the hose that goes from the air solenoid to the sensor to the air pump and no leaks. (mouth vacuum).

Any ideas?


----------



## altoba (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the same code on a 2009 with 70k. Did you find a fix? 

Thanks, 
Alfonso 
Chula Vista, CA


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

pressure sensor down by the coolant flange area is faulty


----------



## efsiller (Apr 13, 2009)

I replaced the secondary air injection sensor. I don't remember the part number, I just ordered the same one from ECS tunning. In the bentley manual is labeled as secondary air injection sensor 1 (G609)


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

you replaced the sensor and the dtc came back?


----------



## efsiller (Apr 13, 2009)

No, after I replaced the sensor the DTC went away. Haven't a problem since. Apparently the sensor fails due to humidity, I'll live in Southeast TX.


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

I see now your post is kind of old, I've seen alot of people replace SAI sensor with a MAP sensor by mistake then get confused why the cel comes back.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the Secondary Air injection system has 2 sensors on the 09+ (as far as im aware) 

one it the combi valve itself (the big thing plugged on the cylinder head) 
and the map sensor located on the timing cover, on the hose to the combi valve. 

make sure that both: combi valve and map sensor are working. replace the faulty one.


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> the Secondary Air injection system has 2 sensors on the 09+ (as far as im aware)
> 
> one it the combi valve itself (the big thing plugged on the cylinder head)
> and the map sensor located on the timing cover, on the hose to the combi valve.
> ...


 
The 09-11 2.5L does not have a map sensor. it has a secondary air injection pressure sensor located on the pipe to the combi valve that is also used as part of calculating mass air flow.


----------



## RSAL (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi I am having the same issue now with the same code would you tell me which part you ordered and where it is located I also have an 09 Jetta


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Just a friendly heads up to all the people having a secondary air code in their 2.5 engines. VW has issued a warranty recall on this. Typically, this part is covered to 120k miles. It's a simple fix if you take the car to your local dealer. For those of you who want to do it yourself, the part number for the kit is 07K-198-125.


----------



## Manuel.ortega (Dec 9, 2014)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Just a friendly heads up to all the people having a secondary air code in their 2.5 engines. VW has issued a warranty recall on this. Typically, this part is covered to 120k miles. It's a simple fix if you take the car to your local dealer. For those of you who want to do it yourself, the part number for the kit is 07K-198-125.


Do you know if this warranty applies to 2010 2.5L jetta?


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

Warranty extension is only for the pressure sensor, NOT the combi valve or pump itself right?


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Jun 23, 2014)

sdriver said:


> Warranty extension is only for the pressure sensor, NOT the combi valve or pump itself right?


Resurrecting an old thread. And yes the extended warranty only applies to the sensor DTC P2431. Just had mine replaced at the dealer under the extended warranty. That is all.


----------

